

How MySpace Blew It - mattmichielsen
http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2009-06-22/myspaces-dizzying-fall/?cid=hp:mainpromo6

======
Raisin
Myspace needs to focus on what they are winning in. That is local bands and
promotion for them. Almost every band has a Myspace and uses it for updates
and music samples, etc... If they could rework their music section. They are
already the leader in it and seem to be oblivious to it. Give indie bands a
way to sell/distribute their music and promote it better on a hyperlocal scale
and you win.

~~~
madebylaw
I don't think they're THAT oblivious to it, they have their own record label
(<http://www.myspace.com/myspacerecords>). I do agree that they should try to
capitalize on it more though. The only thing I use myspace for is to listen to
new bands.

------
msluyter
I must have missed it because I didn't see much to explain _why_ Myspace is
having problems. My .02 (why I moved to facebook): 1. it took forever for
pages to load. 2. I hated the "web circa 1999" look of many user's pages. 3.
Allowing songs onload of pages. 4. Lot's of spam friendings.

~~~
jwecker
Yeah, the author should have named it "How Rupert Blew it" or something- I got
to the end thinking the same thing - uh, he didn't even try to start answering
how Myspace blew it.

5\. Allowed itself to be branded as the Urinal of the Internet. Made it so all
the tech early adopters that everyone else takes the lead from avoided it like
crazy in favor of cleaner, better structured sites like Facebook.

I spent many hours convincing friends and family to close their MySpace
accounts.

~~~
stcredzero
So _that's_ how the digerati operate!

